# Public Services



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

My workplace has a few showers that each have their own room with a lock. Complete with towel hooks, bench, sink and garbage.

I just recently started driving to work a bit earlier and then using the shower at work. I figure this maximizes the time I have to sleep, as I will undoubtedly always be in the office on time. Before, I had to get up at about 6:45 for work, but now I can get up around 7:00. Not to mention I save on my water bill and also on my electricity and gas bill as I do not need to heat the water.

Anybody else do this?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I do - but I also bike to work each day (15 min one way), use the showers/gym facilities etc.
The challenge for me tho is to keep my wardrobe pressed etc while cycling to and from work. I take my clean shirts, trousers etc to work and need to keep a constant supply of fresh clean clothes at the workplace, and return those that need cleaning. I don't think that the water bill would result in much savings, but avoiding the costs/mtce on a 2nd car is huge for us - but with 2 teenagers in the house - it may not last much longer!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

The fixed costs of our water bill far outweigh the usage component........I figure that even if we used no water we'd hardly be ahead.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> My workplace has a few showers that each have their own room with a lock. Complete with towel hooks, bench, sink and garbage.
> 
> I just recently started driving to work a bit earlier and then using the shower at work. I figure this maximizes the time I have to sleep, as I will undoubtedly always be in the office on time. Before, I had to get up at about 6:45 for work, but now I can get up around 7:00. Not to mention I save on my water bill and also on my electricity and gas bill as I do not need to heat the water.
> 
> Anybody else do this?


Hot water for a reasonable shower is an insignificant cost.
The 15 minute time savings IMO is much more significant.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My office has showers in the basement, and I use them semi-regularly. I keep a small toilet kit in the bottom drawer of my desk, along with 2-3 sets of clean t shirt, socks and underwear.
I have a large enough cubicle to hang dry my towel and face cloth in an innocuous place before storing them again. 

I also keep a 6-8 day supply of shirts and 2-3 pair of pants at the beginning of the week on hand and a few pair of shoes at work as well.

This allows me to get some grunge tasks started in the morning, or bike or walk in before work and then change at the office. 

I often shower as a way to unwind at lunch time. Yes, a very nice amenity to have.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

What I did do, though, was have breakfast at my desk while working ... coffee, banana, mixed nuts, yogurt ... probably saved 20 minutes by doing that, and I'm not that hungry when I first get up. For me a shower in the comfort of my own home is 5 minutes tops, shave another 2 minutes ... and why get up, get dressed, go to work unshowered no thanks, get undressed, take a shower, shave somewhere in there, and get dressed again ... unless you're a biker, runner to work that is. I was never that impressed with the guys office with the suits, shirts, ties, towels hanging in the corner ... especially on the days the showers were not working ... nice.

I did for awhile appreciate a quick run at noon, and shower ... very relaxing.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I have always had the kind of job where I shower after work.


----------

